# HTC Butterfly S unveiled with 5" 1080p screen, Snapdragon 600



## quagmire (Jun 19, 2013)

HTC Butterfly S

*asset0.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim2/2013/06/19/htc-butterflys-pearl-en-slide-01.png

Specs:

5-inch 1080p Super LCD 3 display (440 ppi)

1.9GHz quad-core Snapdragon 600 processor

 4-megapixel UltraPixel rear camera, 2.1-megapixel front-facing shooter

16GB storage, microSD card slot

2GB RAM

3,200mAh battery

HTC Sense 5 with BlinkFeed

Front-facing BoomSound stereo speakers​




Spoiler











> The Chinese branch of Engadget reports that the HTC Butterfly S will retail in Taiwan for NT$22,900 (*$767* ~ approx Rs.45k). In collaboration with carrier China Telecom, the smartphone will reportedly be sold from July in grey, white and red versions, although pricing and availability in other regions has not been confirmed.


 - -Source


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

The battery is not removable right?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks sexy..


----------



## quagmire (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: HTC Butterfly S unveiled with 5&quot; 1080p screen, Snapdragon 600*

But no Aluminium make like One. Most probably polycarbonate make..

I bet HTC will price it at 46~47k.. (Considering Butterfly was priced at 45k initially)


----------



## ZTR (Jun 19, 2013)

For those who want microsd slot but not a Samsung


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2013)

HTC losing a lot of customer not just for poor marketing but some odd decision in the device construction. looks like 2013 is the year of HTC's comeback. i hope blinkfeed is removable from homescreen.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ Also theeir pricing strategy is beyond my understanding...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah finally Card slot from HTC.


----------

